# bottled water and formula



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi, 


i wonder if you can help me, myself and d.h are going on holiday in a few weeks to ireland but the water where we are going is not great (filtering is not the same as in the uk) and ive been told that it might be ok to use bottled water (i would still boil it and let cool before adding the formula) is this correct? 


any help would be appreciated.

thanks 

debs


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

There are only certain bottle waters that you can use due to the amount of sodium etc.

Evian is the best. We used this. You still have to boil it though as it isnt sterile.

Also, take along a few ready prepared cartons of formula milk..comes in very useful!

Jxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks for replying,  we would have used pre-made cartons but they are very bulky and with everything else we are taking for Hannah we didny think there would be any room left.


xdebsx


----------

